# Interstates vs. State Roads?



## snitchesgetstitches (Sep 29, 2006)

I've only hitched interstates and although I havn't had much trouble with them I would like to try smaller state roads/highways. Does anyone have any tips/comments on this.
I'd like to do it to, hopefully, get away from the law and to dive into the areas I'm travelling through and to get away from the more tourist side of travelling interestates.


----------



## trangus (Dec 28, 2006)

hey, yeah i like state roads better. u still get the occasional dickhead cop, but ive noticed that thayre more chill on the sideroads. i know in colorado that interstate hitchin is against the law, but the onramps r kewl. same in cali, arizona(although the cops dont seem to mind too much) umm most places ive been except oregon. a few states, ive heard of straight away incarceration for hitchin. i heard wyoming is like that and texas and illinois. only heard that though. umm, yeah state roads usually have way kewler towns off em and ur right, for the most part, theyre not so touristy. thats about my experience of it all.
oh yeah, new york is fuckin awesome.


----------



## dirty_feet (Dec 28, 2006)

With my experience state roads were always way better. Depending on the area - you have a better choice of sleeping/camping if you have to - and anyone that picks you up is most likely a local - but you always take your chances with weirdos hitching anyway. It takes longer on state roads I think - but they are indeed less touristy and I also believe a little more lenient on enforcing any laws about it. I've hitched the entire state of VA in a day on the interstate, and then it took me four to get through North Carolina, Tennessee on state roads.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 6, 2007)

the only time I've hitched a state road is when I got stuck in this lil town in CT outside of hartford... swaybrook or something like that. Couldn't get a ride to save our lives on 95 and when we were walking down 10 to check out the train station (we just wanted outta there so we wanted to see how much it would cost.. it cost too much) this cool chick picked us up and took us down 10 to hartford.

I've always wanted to try state roads instead because 1. highways are risky.. I've never gotten in trouble yet but it's over due. 2. state roads have nicer towns and better scenery for the ride. on the highway you can't see shit but more cars and crappy trees dieing from carbon monoxcide.


----------



## stinkpickle (Feb 5, 2007)

i'm stuck in some ridiculously small town named ash grove in the middle of missouri right now, and we've already been hassled and cuffed by the cops once in our three days here and we have highway 160 close by but no one is seeming to give a shit about two underage hobos. i guess we're going to see if we can make it out to springfield by tonight but if not then we're just going to have to find somewhere nice to post.. possibly fly a sign... i hope


----------

